

Ask HN: What should an undergraduate resume look like? - karangoeluw

So, long story short, I have a lot of stuff [1] to put on my resume and I have clipped most of it to fit all on one page. But now my resume looks crappy and unpleasant [2]. I still have more to put in but there&#x27;s no space at all.<p>So what does an undergrad resume look like? How much should I put in there and how to fit it all in there?<p>[1] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goel.im&#x2F;<p>[2] http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.goel.im&#x2F;Karan.Goel.Resume.pdf
======
maxbrown
I don't think it looks crappy, though there is a lot on there. I of course
haven't seen the previous longer version but I prefer the one page.

Quick feedback - say "Projects" instead of "Side Projects"... don't de-value
them off the bat. Shorten Research Experience section (less text) unless
applying for a research position. Do you need relevant coursework section?
Mostly assumed in a CS degree, isn't it?

